# Sick blue ram, need help identifying parasite



## Insomnia (Apr 28, 2005)

This is my sick blue ram, he has what appear to be anchor worms, or some similar parasite around the eyes and head, can anyone comfirm what this is and recommend a treatment before I loose this guy?


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Is there any way you can get a different angle on the fish or a closer shot? It's a good pic, but not close up enough to ID a parasite on.


----------

